# GAME THREAD: Lakers 102, Clippers 85 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Clippers (March 17 — 7:30 p.m. PST)*

The Clippers are just...plain...awful.

The Lakers are playing a half at a time these days...and have gotten away with it two times in a row, against Minnesota and Milwaukee.

They may have to play only one quarter against this pathetic team, and considering that they always play down to their level of competition, it might even happen.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Lakers at Clippers (March 17 — 7:30 p.m. PST)*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> They may have to play only one quarter against this pathetic team


So true. :laugh: 

But the first half of tonight's game was kind of like a muse for me, check out all that crazy crap I wrote! Talk about a laugh and a half.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

This should be an easy win, as it will be like a home game so SHAQ might decide to show up for the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Easy win here we really need one after grinding out a couple tough wins. Usual suspects doing their usual things.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

As Talented & Deep as the Clipps are, they gave up a long time ago. I was really hoping they would have a big season following up on their status from last year, but they never got it going from the start. 
Lakers should take this one....again, I'm just hoping they don't sleep walk all the way through the game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> As Talented & Deep as the Clipps are, they gave up a long time ago. I was really hoping they would have a big season following up on their status from last year, but they never got it going from the start.
> Lakers should take this one....again, I'm just hoping they don't sleep walk all the way through the game.


Then again playing us is like playing in the Finals. We get everyone's best effort so I'm not putting this one in the bag yet.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

For all you guys who can't stand Paul Sunderland and slowly, but surely Stu too..... the game is on channel 5 and guess who's going to be in the broadcast booth with Ralph......none other than Mr. Bill Walton. :clap: 

So in order to get an un-biased, intellegent, informative and overall enlightening broadcast, be sure to tune into channel 5. :grinning:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> the game is on channel 5 and guess who's going to be in the broadcast booth with Ralph......none other than Mr. Bill Walton. :clap:




*BINGO!!!! *


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget : OH ME, OH MY !!!!! and FASTEN YOUR SEATBELTS


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clipps won't have Kandi or Brand.

Shaq is going to CRUSH the Clippers!  :yes:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

The best part about this game is that I get to see the Lakers in high defenition.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Damn, I wish I could hear Bill say throw it down big man.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

going to win! forever lakeshow champions


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Damn, I wish I could hear Bill say throw it down big man.


It's actually "big GUY"...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> It's actually "big GUY"...


Are you sure? I could have sworn it was "throw it down big man".


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Hmm, I was pretty sure myself, but now that you're asking, I'm not so sure anymore, lol. If i'm wrong, I apoligize. I always thought it was big guy.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> dont forget : OH ME, OH MY !!!!! and FASTEN YOUR SEATBELTS


LMAO :laugh: :laugh:
Ralph & Bill are too Funny and I'd rather hear their humor intsead of Sunderland


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I could have sworn it was "throw it down big man".


Shouldn't Bill make it poclitically correct... "Throw it down big PERSON?"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers should be ashamed that they even let this Clipper ball club get a lead, let alone an 8 point lead!

I say that because, the Clippers don't have Maggette, Brand or Kandi!

GET THE BALL TO SHAQ! SIT FOX'S STUPID BUTT ON THE BENCH!:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Your Right Damien....Just Dump it into Shaq, that's all Day.
Looks like the Lakers are falling into their 1st Half Dismal again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok, they had bad first halves to good teams (Pistons, Wolves, Bucks)...but the CLIPPERS?!!!

33-23! You've got to be kidding me.

And all the wrong people are taking shots, Kobe and Shaq should be getting hte ball, not George, Fox and Walker.

WOWZA! Once again Lakers...get your heads out of your...rear ends.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

omg they are dying they are dead:dead: ahHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! the pain of losing and dying to the clips by 10.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Its THE 'clip' SHOW over the LakeShow, which is a NO-Show right now  :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

12 points in the 2nd quarter...:dead: 

That half made me want to: :hurl: 

Luckily, the Clippers only had 14 in the 2nd, and we are certainly within striking distance.

GIVE THE BALL TO SHAQ AND SOMEBODY PUHLEEZ MAKE A SHOT!!!:upset:


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yes we are withnin four.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

oh and never forget, once again i give props to mad dog. may his madness live forever.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This defense is the most appauling crap I've ever seen in my life.

You know you suck on defense when Sean Rooks and Cherokee Parks score at will on you.

PLAY SOME D!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

yes finally. we are doing great. we are up four as the third quarter winds down. we gonna win.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

CMON, DAMIAN. STOP BEATING ON THE LAKERS DEFENSE EVERY DAMNED LAST GAME.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Listening to Lawler, Smith, and Walton made my night! :laugh:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Walton has to be the most sarcastic anouncer ever! Some of the comments he made tonight made me burst out laughing.:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> CMON, DAMIAN. STOP BEATING ON THE LAKERS DEFENSE EVERY DAMNED LAST GAME.


Someone in here please tell me if they thought the Lakers did a good defensive job for the first 6 minutes of the 3rd.

What's the harm in telling the truth?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO at Odom trying to "ball-up" Horry. :laugh: Horry just took one look at him and took the ball away.

Shaq, "You're not wearing green. *pinch*":laugh: 

What the heck?! Every time the Lakers play crappy defense, they pick it up in the last quarter or two.

Ron was almost right...they needed a quarter and a half. 

They need to play the whole 48 against the Kings though.:yes:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lakers finally stopped messing around and put an end to things vs the Clipps last night. 
The Diesel did his damage by dropping 42, Kobe still bugged by the Flu had 26.

Shaq is on a mission, With Kobe reaching the 10,000 mark a month ago...
The other Half of the Duo is about to reach 20,000. Congrats to the Big Fella.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I didn't get to watch the game... Can anyone explain what's going on in this photo?


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry Naesdj, I have no idea what Fisher is doing. Quick question though, where do you and Damian get pics from every game?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> I didn't get to watch the game... Can anyone explain what's going on in this photo?



Looks like Fish is applauding the fact that they finally woke up in the 2nd half and came out with the W


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Phil is smiling while fish and george are clapping. I thought maybe there was some sort of announcement made or something. Thanks.

thrice911: I find most of the photos at http://sports.iwon.com/photo_gallery/nba/images.html they usally have photos posted the same night of the games, so by midnight pacific time, there are photos from most of that days games.

also check nba.com as well as http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/ they usually have some good game photos to go along with the game story.


----------

